# Oral Sex



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

what do you think


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't want it, and I don't wanna give it. My pussy don't belong in noone's mouth, and nobody's dick belongs in mine.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

I think its great with some proper hygiene.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm bisexual and i'm entirely in favour of it giving and recieving for both males and females, like the person above said being clean is greatly prefered. I haven't done it or anything else yet but still i don't see any reason not to


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I love it -- giving and receiving. It's very intimate and feels incredible.


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

I love giving and receiving, too. But yes proper hygiene is a must for both.


----------



## kristle (Oct 21, 2010)

If he's gonna be down there, he needs to know what he's doing or else just no.

If I'm gonna be down there, he better appreciate it!

I know - I'm so romantic :tongue:


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

It's basically the best ever.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't imagine not liking oral sex. Either giving or receiving. Seriously. As long as everybody takes a shower now and then, everyone's happy...


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I usually like it early on in a new relationship, but if I'm 100% honest, eventually it becomes a chore. Having intercourse is so much easier and more satisfying. I'd rather just do that.


----------



## blkrbt (Oct 29, 2011)

vivacissimamente said:


> I can't imagine not liking oral sex. Either giving or receiving. Seriously. As long as everybody takes a shower now and then, everyone's happy...


This!
I happen to believe that 69 is what heaven feels like... I love giving and receiving so its a win-win...


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

Mulberries said:


> I usually like it early on in a new relationship, but if I'm 100% honest, eventually it becomes a chore. Having intercourse is so much easier and more satisfying. I'd rather just do that.


Even if your SO really, really enjoys receiving Oral?

Sounds like a selfish point of view, in a way.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

To be frank, before my current boyfriend, I had absolutely refused giving oral because of a few experiences (one was an attempted rape at a party while I was drunk out of my senses), and my first roommate had would disappear at parties (and then share her entire experience in detail with me and my friends). These experiences (and probably the binge drinking to drown this crap out) ended up leading to a psychiatric break. 

I had also never wanted a guy to "go down" on me because I felt weird or gross about it. Luckily for me, my boyfriend really loves giving oral -- and I learned that it isn't so bad to give. As for giving him oral sex, I oddly didn't end up having any issues with it once I was with him. With him, I was curious and wanted to try things. I wanted to please him. It was the first time I'd been in a sexual relationship where both partners wanted to please each other -- in ways that we also enjoy.

I see nothing wrong with experiencing both -- the enjoyment of giving and the ecstasy of receiving.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

MXZCCT said:


> Even if your SO really, really enjoys receiving Oral?
> 
> Sounds like a selfish point of view, in a way.



I'd do it if he wanted me to and I was in the mood, but given the choice I'd rather not. I've never claimed to be completely selfless. 

My boyfriend likes it, but he prefers intercourse, so it isn't a big deal for us.


----------



## Tempest09 (Jun 19, 2011)

I generally prefer to give than to receive. Not that it feels bad, but the majority of my partners just couldn't do it right.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

Tempest09 said:


> I generally prefer to give than to receive. Not that it feels bad, but the majority of my partners just couldn't do it right.


I'd give them the benefit of the doubt 

Coach them to improve.


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

I love giving and receiving.  What's sex without a little mess? lol


----------



## Tempest09 (Jun 19, 2011)

MXZCCT said:


> I'd give them the benefit of the doubt
> 
> Coach them to improve.


I generally do try to, which probably speaks to my lack of teaching ability if anything. It's really not a deal killer to me though, so I don't fret much.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

To me, receiving is better.

I do give, but it's never going to do as much for me as receiving will. . .
But you give, you get.


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

It can come in real handy if I'm not in the mood and she wants to help me get in the mood.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> This is what I was getting at. . .


yes I know,I was just reiterating your point


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> if you're a woman, then it should be quite easy to find out


I am a woman and I have often wondered this. But it never entered my mind to find out for myself (except for kissing my boyfriend after he's been down there) so as @MXZCCT rightly said - I ain't that curious.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Siren said:


> I am a woman and I have often wondered this. But it never entered my mind to find out for myself (except for kissing my boyfriend after he's been down there) so as @MXZCCT rightly said - I ain't that curious.


Figures. . .
I've been curious enough. If I'm going to want someone else to go down on me, then I should at lest have an idea of what I'm asking for. . .

Every body should taste themselves. I'd be reluctant to taste anyone who hadn't.


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

Tempest09 said:


> I generally prefer to give than to receive. Not that it feels bad, but the majority of my partners just couldn't do it right.


Sooo, tell them what you like and want.


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

I get bored easily. I don't believe there's anything wrong with the occasional trip downtown. After awhile, ya gotta spice it up. Why do it half way? I'm not a prostitute, but, its like getting the most bang for your buck.


----------



## Niveus (Mar 9, 2011)

All for giving and receiving both genders, though I've never been with a guy that close o.o
But shaving is a must for both people (I have a dreaded hate for hairy-ness) e.o haha


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

I like giving and receiving pretty much equally. Call me a walking ego-trip, but I like the feeling of having the keys to someone else's orgasm ignition. My most recent ex was almost addicted. 

I also like to maintain an equilibrium. Otherwise acceptable individuals can become very selfish in this area, rationalizing the lack of "giving back" in any number of ways. I've seen it especially among my male friends, who generally receive as much as possible without ever giving. Unfortunately, the same ex I mentioned before didn't much like to give back, either. She seemed to think that fellatio was somehow more.... "gross" (in her words) than cunnilingus. I hope she's either pulled her head from her ass or found a guy who's an endless well of selflessness. I certainly wasn't having any of that sh*t. The attitude itself was a factor in our breakup, even though it never really reared its ugly head in other areas. It was really an overall loss of respect issue, even though the situation itself was limited-scope.

That experience taught me to have a healthy sense of self-interest going forward. It's no fun to give to someone who doesn't appreciate it.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Sovereign said:


> I like giving and receiving pretty much equally. Call me a walking ego-trip, but I like the feeling of having the keys to someone else's orgasm ignition. My most recent ex was almost addicted.
> 
> *I also like to maintain an equilibrium. Otherwise acceptable individuals can become very selfish in this area, rationalizing the lack of "giving back" in any number of ways.* I've seen it especially among my male friends, who generally receive as much as possible without ever giving. Unfortunately, the same ex I mentioned before didn't much like to give back, either. She seemed to think that fellatio was somehow more.... "gross" (in her words) than cunnilingus. I hope she's either pulled her head from her ass or found a guy who's an endless well of selflessness. I certainly wasn't having any of that sh*t. The attitude itself was a factor in our breakup, even though it never really reared its ugly head in other areas. It was really an overall loss of respect issue, even though the situation itself was limited-scope.
> 
> That experience taught me to have a healthy sense of self-interest going forward. It's no fun to give to someone who doesn't appreciate it.


I don't think it's necessary to give back in exactly the same way that you've received. That may be one sense of fairness (petty in my opinion), but it's not totally fair. You get to do something you like doing anyway, in exchange for something the other person doesn't want to do?

Surely she had other things to offer. . .


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> Figures. . .
> I've been curious enough. If I'm going to want someone else to go down on me, then I should at lest have an idea of what I'm asking for. . .
> 
> Every body should taste themselves. I'd be reluctant to taste anyone who hadn't.


But the fact that I like or don't like the taste of me has nothing to do with whether or not someone else will. All I can do is be as clean and healthy as possible. And are you suggesting that guys ejaculate into their hand and taste it?


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> I don't think it's necessary to give back in exactly the same way that you've received. That may be one sense of fairness (petty in my opinion), but it's not totally fair. You get to do something you like doing anyway, in exchange for something the other person doesn't want to do?
> 
> Surely she had other things to offer. . .


That's one way of looking at it. But I make no apologies for mine. I enjoy giving, but only because it benefits the other person. I don't really enjoy the act itself at all. If I give it, I'd like it returned, as it shows that the other person is willing to make the same sacrifice I do. I suppose another arrangement could be made, but there was really no effort to do so, or even remorse for being so selfish.

It's a compatibility issue, IMO, and it burned her.


----------



## KC (May 5, 2011)

I generally give and do so for some time before I expect to receive. Do I like to receive??

HELL YEAH...

But Fe demands I give more for some odd reason. I'd be thinking I'm bloody selfish if I give to receive ratio was like 75-25... what do you guys think?

And obviously hygiene is an issue. Can anyone even conceive the idea of letting someone receive a face full of piss? Come on...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I prefer giving. I'm more than willing to receive, but my first thoughts when having sex are "give me your penis!!!"


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I prefer giving. I'm more than willing to receive, but my first thoughts when having sex are "give me your penis!!!"


Ho! Ho! Ho! :ninja:


----------



## Moose (Jul 20, 2011)

I like giving, under a few conditions:
-don't rush me. let me take my time and tease a little.
-be verbal. I want to hear when you're into it. 
-pull. my. hair.

I like receiving, under all conditions.
UNF.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

Siren said:


> Can I ask a really gross question? What does a women ...erm... taste like? In general.


Not a gross question at all. In general?.... Been with diff women but I only wanted to taste 6 diff paradises, I can talk about those 6, all of them with great hygiene, health and taking care of their body. I guess after-shower moments are more useful to talk about taste.

1. The chinese girl was bitter with strong smell. The more excited the worse it got. Tried once, never again!
2. One deep white ex was salty and... acid, like some fruits.
3. Another deep white one... almost tasteless, great.
4. One italian blood, deep white girl, almost tasteless too a little bit of too much lubrication.
5. European blood too, golden skin... almost tasteless, a little bit bitter.
6. Another italian blood... bitter taste at first, REALLY bitter at the end + too-much-lubrication.

Not every woman is alike and this doesn't happens with just anybody. I only felt like going down on them, strong feelings there 




mikayladreyer said:


> I like giving, under a few conditions:
> -don't rush me. let me take my time and tease a little.
> -be verbal. I want to hear when you're into it.
> *-pull. my. hair.*
> ...


 I had troubles at first with that, felt like it was a bad thing :/ not at all, there is some instinct that makes us feel like doing it, I guess it depends on the diff levels and mutual communicaton. Now I'm fine with that only as long as my woman tells me straight up that she likes that.


BTW, it changes over the days of the month.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I'm a gay male, and I _love_ giving and receiving. I can't imagine my sex life without it.


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

KC Tan said:


> I generally give and do so for some time before I expect to receive. Do I like to receive??
> 
> HELL YEAH...
> 
> ...


It's called urolagnia.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I love giving oral but hate receiving it. It's actually a turn off for me not because it doesn't feel good but because I equate it to submission and I don't like submissive guys. I want to be the submissive one. If my husband actually liked doing it then sure, I'd let him do it all he wants. But he's not crazy about it either way (although he'd do it if I asked) so it works out fine. He loves receiving oral. I love being touched down there though.

I read that the way you taste depends on what you eat/drink and obviously hygiene.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Vivid Melody said:


> I love giving oral but hate receiving it. It's actually a turn off for me not because it doesn't feel good but because I equate it to submission and I don't like submissive guys. I want to be the submissive one. If my husband actually liked doing it then sure, I'd let him do it all he wants. But he's not crazy about it either way (although he'd do it if I asked) so it works out fine. He loves receiving oral. I love being touched down there though.
> 
> I read that the way you taste depends on what you eat/drink and obviously hygiene.


There's nothing submissive about giving a woman oral sex. The giver is the one in control.


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

I guess I'm weird because I prefer to 69 or give rather than just receive, although I still definately like receiving.


----------



## Mal12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> what do you think


I see you tend to get around too.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

Vivid Melody said:


> I love giving oral but hate receiving it. It's actually a turn off for me not because it doesn't feel good but because I equate it to submission and I don't like submissive guys. I want to be the submissive one. If my husband actually liked doing it then sure, I'd let him do it all he wants. But he's not crazy about it either way (although he'd do it if I asked) so it works out fine. He loves receiving oral. I love being touched down there though.
> 
> I read that the way you taste depends on what you eat/drink and obviously hygiene.


 I guess it depends. Had a girlfriend who said the same but after I did my magic she loved it, I thought she was being "nice" but after a while not giving her oral she asked for it, and if everything was fine as well (worried). Anyway I had one FWB who liked doing it but I didn't like her doing it to me.

The taste on women changes depending on the day of the month (hormonal changes) I guess some had more noticeable changes than others. As for us, guys, it's been kinda documented... that our diet changes the taste of it.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Mal12345 said:


> I see you tend to get around too.


well well, not-so-long time no see =)


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

LGBT for the win! Haha the vast majority of us love it, from the poll results. I give a killer blow job. Lol


----------



## Mal12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dylio said:


> LGBT for the win! Haha the vast majority of us love it, from the poll results. I give a killer blow job. Lol


Guys excel with guys, girls excel with girls. And no, that's not an offer!


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

Mal12345 said:


> Guys excel with guys, girls excel with girls. And no, that's not an offer!


We know what we like  I find that the girls ive been with back when i was "bisexual" never had a clue as to what they were doing, but guys on the other hand. haha having a penis automatically ensures you'll know what to do with another penis  with the exception that circumcised guys and not circumcised guys can occasionally be confused as to what feels good, definitely some differentiation in that area. This is a REALLYYYY dirty post, i hope i didnt break any rules LOL.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> There's nothing submissive about giving a woman oral sex. The giver is the one in control.


Well that all depends on one's perception. Since I am the one perceiving here, I see it as submissive. I am well aware that not everyone perceives it that way. Actually I would expect most people to perceive it the opposite way.



changos said:


> The taste on women changes depending on the day of the month (hormonal changes) I guess some had more noticeable changes than others. As for us, guys, it's been kinda documented... that our diet changes the taste of it.


That makes sense. From what I've read, diet changes it for women as well.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

Vivid Melody said:


> Well that all depends on one's perception.


It also depends on the "technique", how you do it. If done correctly, one minimal movement can shake a whole body and bring out the so amazing "yes-no".


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

changos said:


> It also depends on the "technique", how you do it. If done correctly, one minimal movement can shake a whole body and bring out the so amazing "yes-no".


I think technique is something that can change the other's perception but it's not always guaranteed. I guess my perception of it hasn't changed because I haven't tried to perceive it differently because I don't care one way or the other about it (and neither does he). And that's okay. After all, there are plenty of other ways to receive pleasure. And if one day my perception suddenly does change then that's great too.


----------



## Mal12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

Does anybody here explore a little further... down... when giving oral to a woman?


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

changos said:


> It also depends on the "technique", how you do it. If done correctly, one minimal movement can shake a whole body and bring out the so amazing "yes-no".


For sure.
If the giver knows that they're doing, and want to be in control, then they will be.
A thing/person in a supine position is probably not the one calling the shots.


----------



## lethal lava land (Aug 2, 2011)

Dylio said:


> LGBT for the win! Haha the vast majority of us love it, from the poll results. I give a killer blow job. Lol


yup. 23-1 is a pretty good ratio, I'd say. go lgbt's


----------



## red_1038 (Apr 13, 2011)

I love it. End story. Giving, receiving...giving. It's like a game! And I love winning ;D So now we need a new thread: Spit/Swallow, Come in/out XD


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

lethal lava land said:


> yup. 23-1 is a pretty good ratio, I'd say. go lgbt's


But then, the LGBT options are the only ones that are clear.

It's not a well-written poll.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

red_1038 said:


> I love it. End story. Giving, receiving...giving. It's like a game! And I love winning ;D So now we need a new thread: Spit/Swallow, Come in/out XD


Whenever I play that game, it's usually a.........Blowout!

Game on.


----------



## Warrior_Princess (Nov 30, 2011)

knittigan said:


> I love it -- giving and receiving. It's very intimate and feels incredible.


I 2nd that...


----------



## lethal lava land (Aug 2, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> But then, the LGBT options are the only ones that are clear.
> 
> It's not a well-written poll.


this is true. but i'm just gonna chalk that up to us being awesome.

..or maybe the poll could have been written more clearly


----------



## Thinker96 (Feb 24, 2010)

love both giving and receiving. both feel amazing


----------



## Weird (Dec 16, 2011)

I wouldn't mind giving nor receiving as long as my partner is hygienic


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

red_1038 said:


> Come in/out XD


Uh what?

10chars


----------

